# Tame Chickens?



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

So my babies are about two months old now and I've had them for about 4 days. I got them from my teacher cause they grew up in our agriculture class around a ton of students. I'm am kind of confused because I used to be able to pick them up fine and they were pretty tame but now when they are running around their fenced area, they act like im there to hurt them! They won't let me near them anymore without running and ssqmaking all kinds of noise! I want them to be tame so that when they grow up them will love me and walk right up too me. I hold them on a daily basis. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Were they at school previously all day ? Do you still go to school all day ? Could it be they have had the time to be chickens and be on their own and are acting like chickens? I think it all depend how much time they are around people. Sure holding them every day will tame them, but the hours they are on their own they get use to being themselves and focusing on eating and staying alive. Its just natural instict.


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes they were until they got too big, that's when I took them. I guess youre probably right. Is there anyway to make them more friend towards me and people?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It really just all depends on the bird. I have had birds that we constantly held, talked to, played with ect be the mosty skittish as an adult. I also have hens that the kids basically tormented by constantly chasing and picking up and she is one of our most tame.


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmm.. I have all different breeds so I guess I just have to see what happens


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I raised my hens from when they were chicks. I made a point to hold them everyday. Another thing I did was feed them out of my hand. I still do. Some are more tame than others, but they all eat out of my hand and I can hold all of them. Keep up interacting with them and don't give up- they will come around


----------

